# Upgrading filter -- advice



## MiasMermaids (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi, I am planning to upgrade from my Aqueon 30 HOB filter to an Aqua CLear 70 to increase filtration on my 29G. My tank is still cycling. Basically the Aqueon isn't as versatile with media especially bio filtering. Any advice on how to go about switching the filters? Will my cycle process have to start over? Would appreciate any tips and insights....Thanks


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Run both at the same time until the tank is cycled. This will complete the cycle and create bacteria in the AC. The AC is NICE I love mine. It keeps my tank nice and clear and you can adjust your water flow. I have small fish so I keep the flow on low. a couple things to help you out with the AC. When the lid it put on it will "rattle" thats the propeller making the noise. I put saran wrap over the top for a lid for a couple weeks while the propeller got "greased" with bacteria, after it was "greased" I put the lid back on and the rattling was gone.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed.Run them both until the cycle is complete.You can actually keep them both on just for extra filtration.


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

danilykins said:


> a couple things to help you out with the AC. When the lid it put on it will "rattle" thats the propeller making the noise. I put saran wrap over the top for a lid for a couple weeks while the propeller got "greased" with bacteria, after it was "greased" I put the lid back on and the rattling was gone.


Thanks for that info, I have a new filter and was beginning to think, I cant be having this noise coming from it, I thought it said it was quiet. I shall try what you have suggested.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

One of the biggest downsides of the AC50 is that it is not self priming, in my opinion. When you turn off the filter during, for example, a partial water change, you need to fill the housing back up and jimmy the flow limiter until the impeller re-primes. Otherwise it will airlock and spin without pumping until the motor burns up.

Just an FYI.

Oh, and if you have small critters in the tank like I do, consider putting a porous foam pre-filter over the inlet so you don't suck up the little critters. I've found it makes an excellent biological filter as well, and my RCS love scavenging detritus out of the foam.


----------



## MiasMermaids (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I am psyched for my new AC70! From what I read about all its dynamics, it seems a superior product. I will plan to simply add it to the tank and run it with the existing unit. One question, how often do I need to change media, if ever?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Depends on the tank. Lots of fish and no plants, you will need to change media often. Lots of plants and few fish (like me), I change the media maybe once a month.

Carbon, in my opinion, is useful mainly to filter out particulates that give a tank its notorious "pond smell", and to strain out medications after a medication dosage. I've noticed very little difference in water clarity between carbon and no carbon, and some on the forum even go filterless without adverse effects.

Filters, however, I tend to think are great pieces of equipment. They are great biological filters, help aerate the water, are a good source of current, and can be used with things like peat moss to buffer the water against pH shifts, etc.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

I really wish I loved my AquaClear filters. I ran 2 AC50s at once on a 45 gal and a 20 gal, but lots of issues with them. Rattling, weak impellers, the whole burn out issue when the power goes out, easily clogged so the water bypassed the filter media entirely, and if I closed the intake to slow the flow down, it rattled even worse. Top never fit right. Now I run one or two aqueons at once, change one filter then the other two weeks later. Half the time I use cut squares of that cotton-like media instead of the charcoal cartridges, much cheaper. Seems to keep the water clearer now too. 

Now it might be that the AC50s are different than the 70s, I often wondered that. And I know SO many people use the ACs and love them. I just wasn't one of them.

Good luck and let us know how the changeover goes.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've used an AC70 for over 6 months and never changed media. If you use carbon you will need to change that at least once a month, but it is really only effective for about 2wks. The sponge and the biomax stuff just need to be rinsed out with tank water during water changes or you can get a bucket of fresh treated tap water and use that to rinse it with. I have used them all and the only ones that don't rattle for me were the AC30 and 50. The motors just don't make enough power to get a good rattle going I think. If you don't keep the filter sponge pretty clean the water will flow right past as was mentioned. 

I think they are pretty versatile and you probably would be better off getting filter fiber and putting at the bottom and just replace as necessary, but it takes away some of your biologic action that happens in that sponge not being able to leave it there to colonize bb. I used to think they did a really good job keeping the tank clean until I changed over to canister filters. Overall a good product, but there is better out there. They are the best bang for you buck.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

During some recent "rolling blackouts" here in central Texas I lost power three times for about 20-30 minutes each time over a six hour period.

I have a 100g with a Fluval 304 cannister, Aqua Clear 70 and a older Whisper 30-60. On my 55g I use Marineland 200b biowheel a Tetra AFS 30-60 and a Top Fin 20. The 20g is filtered with a single Aquatech 20-40.

All of the filters started back up on their own except the old Whisper which I seem to always have to mess with the impeller to get it going.

If I drop the water level during a w/c it is a different story. The Tetra AFS, Aquatech , Fluval and Top Fin start back up on their own. The Aqua Clear, Marineland and of course the old Whisper need water added to get running again.

I put a piece of tape on the right side of my AC 70 holding the top down tight to silence the rattle.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've killed the power to my AC filters in the past just to check how well they do re-priming. Some didn't have a problem, others would just run and run and never re-prime. The larger models seemed to do okay.


----------



## MiasMermaids (Feb 26, 2011)

Which gets me wondering if there is any preventive measures to take, like a battery backup or unplugging the AC during a thunderstorm... SO many considerations, and thank you all for the pros and cons. I am learning a lot reading the forums. I have some more questions so I will post away on new threads!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

MiasMermaids said:


> Which gets me wondering if there is any preventive measures to take, like a battery backup or unplugging the AC during a thunderstorm.


I have a UPC (Universal Power Supply) rated at 1kWh which I have to run most of my electronic hardware (laptop and 3 tanks) off of, and just in case I have a spare motor and impeller for my AC50 which I bought off of Pet Supplies | Online Pet Supply Store | Discount Pet Supplies & Products | Pet Mountain


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep, an UPS will work. I have one, but haven't tried to use it. A heater in it would not be recommended though. Will draw the battery very fast.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Yep, an UPS will work. I have one, but haven't tried to use it. A heater in it would not be recommended though. Will draw the battery very fast.


That's why I only have the heaters hooked up to it. Nothing else


----------



## MiasMermaids (Feb 26, 2011)

Well my new Aqua Clear 70 is here and installed. I carefully read all directions especially warnings to pour water into the case to prime before plugging it in. A couple first impressions: One, it is very noisy as the experts said. I hope it goes away. I may try some platic wrap or tape on the lid. It is definitely more noise than I want. The Aqueon has some drawbacks, sure, but is nice and quiet. Also, the AC70 puts out a ton of current. My platys don't seem to mind, and seem to actually enjoy going for a ride. I wonder if there is a way to tamp down the current. It really is stirring up the water especially with two filters going.


----------



## MiasMermaids (Feb 26, 2011)

I should add that I did turn down the flow all the way on the new AC70, but current is still very strong (only 29 gallon tank)!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

On the top of the lid, there should be a prong sticking through it that is attached to your uptake. All you have to do is move it to the right I believe - could be the opposite. Either way, that is how you adjust the return of the water to the tank.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

MiasMermaids said:


> Well my new Aqua Clear 70 is here and installed. I carefully read all directions especially warnings to pour water into the case to prime before plugging it in. A couple first impressions: One, it is very noisy as the experts said. I hope it goes away. I may try some platic wrap or tape on the lid. It is definitely more noise than I want. The Aqueon has some drawbacks, sure, but is nice and quiet. Also, the AC70 puts out a ton of current. My platys don't seem to mind, and seem to actually enjoy going for a ride. I wonder if there is a way to tamp down the current. It really is stirring up the water especially with two filters going.


When I got my AC50s, they had a super strong current but in a very short time, like a couple days, the sponge filter would start to collect "gunk" and would slow the flow a bit. And a little slime will build up on the inside of the impeller and that will quiet it down a little bit. When the other filter comes out it will slow the flow too. Hope it works out!


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

When I got my 37gal, it came with a topfin40. I also added another HOB, AC70. I have to remove the cover and also added a small foam strip on the tank where the ac70 sits to remove the vibration sound.

I now use it on my 20gal with a small plastic tube underneath to prevent the vibration.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

When I got my 37gal, it came with a topfin40. I also added another HOB, AC70. I have to remove the cover and also added a small foam strip on the tank where the ac70 sits to remove the vibration sound.

I now use it on my 20gal with a small plastic tube underneath to prevent the vibration.

If you want to further reduce the flow, what I did is insert a polyester floss between the sponge and the bio filter. I stuff a lot of it. You can also add a sponge on the intake to prevent small critters being sucked up the inlet.


----------



## archdunk (Mar 12, 2011)

can a buy fish tank filter with the bio filter already or do i have to install it separately?


----------

